# Car Rental in Ancona without a Credit Card



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have come up against a huge snag regarding my impending move to Let Marche. I was planning to go over to Marche at the end of February to look at property and to check out the area/areas I am thinking of living in. However, I had planned to rent a car to get around while I was there, as I don't relish the idea of driving my own car the 1400 km from my current home in Belgium. The problem is that I do not have a credit card, and from what I am seeing online, it seems that it is nigh on impossible to rent a car in Italy without a credit card. 
Do any of you lovely people know of anywhere in Ancona that allows you to rent a car using a debit card? If not, can any of you suggest a solution of how to get around to look at property and various areas? I had even wondered whether the estate agent I am using might be able to help with renting a car. Maybe a long shot, but it's just a thought.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I would say that it is nigh on impossible to rent a car *anywhere* without a credit card.

You could offer a large (very) cash deposit but it would not surprise me if even that didn't fly.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Mand1976 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have come up against a huge snag regarding my impending move to Let Marche. I was planning to go over to Marche at the end of February to look at property and to check out the area/areas I am thinking of living in. However, I had planned to rent a car to get around while I was there, as I don't relish the idea of driving my own car the 1400 km from my current home in Belgium. The problem is that I do not have a credit card, and from what I am seeing online, it seems that it is nigh on impossible to rent a car in Italy without a credit card.
> Do any of you lovely people know of anywhere in Ancona that allows you to rent a car using a debit card? If not, can any of you suggest a solution of how to get around to look at property and various areas? I had even wondered whether the estate agent I am using might be able to help with renting a car. Maybe a long shot, but it's just a thought.


Ok here is the expensive answer 
Indigo Car Hire | UK Car Hire | Holiday Car Rental Worldwide 

I used them when renting in Pisa and they are very useful. You have to take there super dooper all singing all dancing covers you for nothing insurance (hence expensive) but you can use a debit card.

If you know someone in the area (this may only be applicable to Sicily) a local car hire company may let you take one but you will need local knowledge before hand for this option.

Happy hunting,

Kenzo


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The other solution, of course, is to get a credit card, even a secured credit card with a low credit limit, hopefully a low cost one.


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

KenzoXIV said:


> Mand1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Hi Kenzo,
Thanks for the tip. I contacted Indigo last night and they told me they couldn't do it. They said that I can secure the car via a debit card online, but when I go to collect the car the rental company would need a credit card for the deposit. I have a prepaid MasterCard and so I called the car hire firm direct this morning, and they said that they won't even accept a prepaid card. 
I'll keep checking around though. Thank again.


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> The other solution, of course, is to get a credit card, even a secured credit card with a low credit limit, hopefully a low cost one.


I have a prepaid MasterCard (one you simply add money to) but even that is a no go. They said they can't block an amount on those cards.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Right. Have you looked into getting a credit card, even a secured one?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

autonoleggio senza carta di credito

If you plug that into google.it some things pop up. I've no idea about any of them but there is even a wiki. Credit cards are relatively rare in Italy. Most are prepaid or really debit cards pretending to be credit cards.


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

NickZ said:


> autonoleggio senza carta di credito
> 
> If you plug that into google.it some things pop up. I've no idea about any of them but there is even a wiki. Credit cards are relatively rare in Italy. Most are prepaid or really debit cards pretending to be credit cards.


Thanks for that NickZ I just took a look and there are indeed quite a few. I'm not sure if some of them are just brokers, but I've made a note of the number of one of them and I'll try contacting them later. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Mand1976 said:


> Hi Kenzo,
> Thanks for the tip. I contacted Indigo last night and they told me they couldn't do it. They said that I can secure the car via a debit card online, but when I go to collect the car the rental company would need a credit card for the deposit. I have a prepaid MasterCard and so I called the car hire firm direct this morning, and they said that they won't even accept a prepaid card.
> I'll keep checking around though. Thank again.


Ah sorry about that, must of changed since I did it. It was a couple of years ago now.

Do you not have a friend or family member who has a card that could secure it for you?

Regards

Kenzo


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

KenzoXIV said:


> Mand1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kenzo,
> ...


No problem! Yes, I do, but the card has to be presented by the cardholder at pickup. I could, for example, use my Mum's card, but it's impossible for her to travel to Italy with me. Securing the car is no problem, I hasten to add. I can book and pay for the car online, but when I go to pick up the car, they need a credit card to block a certain amount for the deposit.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Feel free to Google "why do you need a credit card for car rental"


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Mand1976 said:


> I could, for example, use my Mum's card, but it's impossible for her to travel to Italy with me.


There are at least two options available in that case:

1. Ask your mother to contact her credit card company to issue you a supplementary card imprinted with your name but linked to her account (if she's willing). That card typically can have its own, separate credit limit.

2. Your mother can write a letter giving specific permission for the rental. Ideally the letter would be in Italian and a copy sent ahead of time to the rental agency.


----------

